

Goat Simulator heads to Steam April 1 - ansimionescu
http://www.polygon.com/2014/3/4/5471470/goat-simulator-heads-to-steam-april-1

======
ansimionescu
Direct link to their trailer:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JN2QUhaKN2Q](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JN2QUhaKN2Q)

This is beyond ridiculous and I love it.

------
jerryr
I was envisioning less destruction and more standing around eating things. But
goat-based destruction's good too I guess. I'd just hope that everything in
the environment is edible.

------
akiselev
Looks like a fun env destruction game... but now the only thing that could
surprise me is a blockbuster PETA animal slaughterhouse game.

------
MrZongle2
This appears to be the dumbest thing I've seen so far this year.

That said, I laughed. And I'm glad there's an ecosystem like Steam to make the
widespread distribution of this kind of silliness a lot easier.

Goat Simulator might not be for me, but I hope there's somebody else out there
with a game idea who is inspired to act on it based upon seeing this.

